# Connecting PC to LCD TV



## sohancool (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi All,
This is my first post.I am planning to buy a 32'' LCD TV .I have many HD videos on my PC.My PC is about 2.5 years old now and has the following configuration:-
*P4 630 Prescott 3ghz*
*1GB DDR Ram*
*2x80 SATA HDDS(+2 External)*
*Nvidia 6600 256MB Graphics card.
OS:- WINXP
*​So i was thinking is there a way to see the HD vids (from my PC) on the LCD?
I looked at the Sony Bravia Series(*www.sony.co.in/product/klv-32v400a/sku/klv-32v400a+in5?site=hp_en_IN_i) 
Any help would be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

> Connecting PC to LCD TV



ur card has s-video so u would be in need to use s-video interface to connect that with your Grfx card and yes system would be able to play HD  though may face issue with Full HD due to a single core processor under large screen high resolution setup...


----------



## sohancool (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks a ton..one question though, where can i get the cable for connecting the s-video interface to the tv?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

> where can i get the cable for connecting the s-video interface to the tv?



in the computer shop 

know more about the cable.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video

Idle setup would be with HDMI interface but unfortunately your grfx card doesnt have HDMI interface setup options


----------



## sohancool (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks again for a zippy reply  will definately check it out


----------



## ark_alok (Jul 1, 2008)

one more ques-

my pc config

p4 2.66 ghz
512 mb ram
80gb hdd
64mb shared memory via onboard
win xp pro

n tv is Sony kl32v300a (32")

wat stuff do i need for conn pc to lcd
wats da approx cost
wats da conn procedure


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

> one more ques-
> 
> my pc config
> 
> ...



Theoritically you need to have an output interface to match your TV's input interface and video chipset capable enough to run dual display setup



So now in case of pratical setup, please mention the exact motherboard model number as well whether TV supports HDMI interface or not 

thanks


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a 26" LCD and I strongly recommend you to not go for a s-video cable. Instead go for VGA cable(or for A DVI cable if your TV supports) which you connect to the PC-Monitor. 
Your LCD TV will act as a monitor and the display is far much better than in S-Video. 

The reason for this is the s-video responds to interference.
+ through s-video, what I got , you can't achieve a great resolution

So better go for VGA Cable or DVI (if your TV supports)



Choto Cheeta said:


> Theoritically you need to have an output interface to match your TV's input interface and video chipset capable enough to run dual display setup


I agree with this.

But I don't agree that you need to have some 2nd display output to connect your LCD TV to PC;

I have a FX5200 card but I can connect my LCD TV (LG 26LC7R), and have a maximum resolution of 1360 X 768 , which I couldn't get through s-video.

Its not always of Dual display, sometimes a single display is much simpler and easy to use(without any extra work)..  Hope I am right


----------



## sohancool (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ Read in a forum that we can connect the graphics card which has a DVI port to the HDTV using a DVI->HDMI cable.Is such cable available in India? if so whats the price?

Another thing i also have a philips Home theater system.So when i connect the PC to the TV, is there some way to output the audio from my PC to the home theater or to the  TV  for that  matter


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 1, 2008)

> But I don't agree that you need to have some 2nd display output to connect your LCD TV to PC;
> 
> I have a FX5200 card but I can connect my LCD TV (LG 26LC7R), and have a maximum resolution of 1360 X 768 , which I couldn't get through s-video.



mate FX5200 does support Dual Display interface  also TV support via s-video *www.xfxforce.com/en-us/LanguageSel...com/products/graphiccards/5series/5200.aspx#2



> I have a 26" LCD and *I strongly recommend you to not go for a s-video cable.* Instead go for VGA cable(or for A DVI cable if your TV supports) which you connect to the PC-Monitor.
> Your LCD TV will act as a monitor and the display is far much better than in S-Video.
> 
> The reason for this is the s-video responds to interference.
> ...



Once again question comes in IF, and may end up with converters  may be you have missed,



			
				Me said:
			
		

> So now in case of pratical setup, please mention the exact motherboard model number as well whether TV supports HDMI interface or not





			
				sohancool said:
			
		

> ^^ Read in a forum that we can connect the graphics card which has a DVI port to the HDTV using a DVI->HDMI cable.Is such cable available in India? if so whats the price?



Yes available in India  really costly here in Kolkata for any good one  Rs. 2500


----------



## sohancool (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info man, really appreciate it


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 2, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> mate FX5200 does support Dual Display interface  also TV support via s-video



Sorry buddy, I tried S-video myself.. And I'm not bluffing... It gave me dual screen..

I was able to connect my TV with my computer and the interference was so high that I had to opt for VGA cable, which is easily available here in Delhi for ~Rs 100.

BTW Mine is Zebronics Card.. not XFX


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bookmarked


----------

